# What can you make out of Elk legs/hoofs?



## Dking(MI)

Hey all, I posted in the general hunting forum that my dad had shot a once in a lifetime Michigan elk. 
My uncle is going to do a shoulder mount of the bull; and I was wondering what I could make out of all four hoofs/legs?? 
At first I thought of a coat rack, like they do with deer legs. But maybe they are too big for that, any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## bigjonbuck

elk tracks:lol:


----------



## chris_kreiner

They are pretty big, might work for a coat rack. I can't recall ever seeing any hoof forms for an elk. That is something you can ask your uncle. If nothing else you could make your own forms and mount them up like you would a deer hoof. Good Luck!!


----------



## steve1983

i bet they would make nice lamp posts to!!


----------



## Paul Thompson

Hoof soup and door stops,


----------



## ih772

Table legs.


----------



## Loomis

a FISH bILLY:lol:


----------



## bigrackmack

I have 2 lamps that were made from moose legs......Pretty neat....Mack


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

Elk Foot Lamp
3 Elk Legs
17" Custom Shade
27" Overall Height
Item# 06CA24 $149.99 
Goggle Elk Foot Lamp...I've done Deer foot lamps before. Every time I finish one I swear it'll be my last. They are truly a pain in the Butt to make. Might be why your Uncle never mentioned it.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich

...almost forgot..my first thoughts were cannon bone knife handles.deer legs
The *canon bone*, mentioned earlier, is a raw Swiss army *knife* for a primitive person. The thick and sturdy *bone* can be used and have been used for millennia *...*
www.leatherwoodcrafts.com/index_files/Page477.htm - 181k - Cached - Similar pages


Mitch


----------

